#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Best of the Best Engineering Websites.

## mkhurram79

*Best of the Best Engineering Websites.*




*
Dear Guests, Members, Moderators and Administrator.*


*
Here i am going to start a new thread named as "Best of the Best Engineering Websites". All are requested to paste links of their best found engineering website address. So all of us may get benefit with in limited time period with wasting much energy in searching.

Hope respected guests, members, moderators and specially administrator (Mohamed) will comment and share their best.*




*To start, i will paste here few links and will try to update regularly.*


*Govt. Inst. Of Chemical Engineering
Visakhapatnam
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Engineering ToolBox
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

cheresources
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chemical Engineering World
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Piping Guide
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Engineering Tips Forum
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mechanical Engineering
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Technical Articles
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Engineering
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Safety
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*




Plz Add your Best to make this thread more educational.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------See More: Best of the Best Engineering Websites.

----------


## waseeq

*Piping Design*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## waseeq

*Engineers Community*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aseptman

Distillation absorption extraction:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

Distillation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

books mania

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abc123

A comprehensive but brief description of the sites would be more benfitial ...

----------


## mkhurram79

Piping design books and much more
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

All about piping

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## purav

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geophysicien1

can some one give me link for seismic dta processing or other topic related to that subject
thank you in advance

----------


## mkhurram79

All Engineering Books - All Engineering Stuff 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Engineering Downloads 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For Solution Manuals plz visit this websiteSee More: Best of the Best Engineering Websites.

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For solution manuals plz visit this website.

----------


## tkr

plus this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
best regards

----------


## tkr

oops , the previous url has changed since my last visit. This link is working.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> oops , the previous url has changed since my last visit. This link is working.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks

----------


## abc123

For Engineering Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> For Engineering Materials
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Update time

A complete engineering website
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

another engineering website

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for all links

----------


## abc123

For software info, free softwares and DEMOS

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

update here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A complete piping website

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


For downloading all types of books


Everyone should take part in this thread so that a complete database can be created ---------




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++See More: Best of the Best Engineering Websites.

----------


## rochi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Instrumentation and Control Engineering

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

for download all type of books
added feature of this site is that it contains direct presumable links. No waiting or time limitation

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Welcome to Engineering Page.
Engineering Page offers online calculation and information services for pressure drop, line sizing, pump applications, centrifugal pump sizing and heat exchangers including thermal rating.
A very useful physical properties database is available that will help you to get the input data for your calculations. Feel free to explore the content such as:

engineering and technology  Physical Properties DataBase
engineering and technology  Have a look at the available information topics
engineering and technology  Select a Fluid to get the Physical Properties
engineering and technology  Pump Calculator

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Welcome to Engineering Page.
Engineering Page offers online calculation and information services for pressure drop, line sizing, pump applications, centrifugal pump sizing and heat exchangers including thermal rating.
A very useful physical properties database is available that will help you to get the input data for your calculations. Feel free to explore the content such as:

engineering and technology  Physical Properties DataBase
engineering and technology  Have a look at the available information topics
engineering and technology  Select a Fluid to get the Physical Properties
engineering and technology  Pump Calculator

----------


## jackofalltrades

links are slowly dying

----------


## nhsoraya92

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good for pump references and easy to understand.

----------


## nhsoraya92

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good for pump references and easy to understand.

----------


## sakoboy

Well, these are not necessarily straight out "engineering" sites per se, but are quite fitting for O&G Basics nonetheless:

FREE General O&G Courses:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Free varsity  level Engineering Courses:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Project Management for Construction:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Free Textbooks (with ads mind you):
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------

